# Oh no my pup just drank the paint water !!



## rachel57 (Aug 7, 2009)

my little girl has just been painting and she left the water on the floor in a cup . we went to put the painting on the side and forgot about moving it then our pup started drinking it !!!its none toxic paint (for kids and was used to dip the brush into ....oh you know what i mean ) im to flustered to be bothered about getting that point across lol can this do any harm to pur pup ? will he pee red ? hes got lots of fresh water for him to drink will this flush it out (it was not much TBH )it was quite funny when he looked up an his white fur was a shade of red around his mouth !!! now his fur is pink !!

Help
And no this is not a wind up !!


----------



## Emraa (Jun 4, 2009)

I wouldn't worry too much, Bella drank bleach water twice and she has been fine. Just keep an eye on him


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Don't worry, it should be perfectly fine, no harm to be done really!


----------



## rachel57 (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks people !


----------



## munners (May 3, 2008)

It may be a good idea too give your puppy some milk as this stops toxins entering the blood stream.

When my brother was a baby he drank turps with old paint in it and my mother in her panic tryed to make him bring it back up we were told by the doctors the best course of action in these circumstanses would be to drink milk.


----------

